

Ask HN: NDAs? - nayefc

As a developer, I never sign NDAs when someone approaches me with an idea.<p>I'm trying to approach a potential advisor/investor with a business plan who happens to have founded a company that is pretty much a competitor. But our business plan is a much better solution. Should I ask him to sign an NDA? He has the required infrastructure, which could take us at least 6 months to build, so approaching him without an NDA is a little risky.<p>Any advice on what to do?
======
JacobIrwin
Just a question... but why would you want a competitor to be your advisor? NDA
for sure in this case.

Bringing him on board on as an investor, albeit that he is also as a
competitor, creates a different relationship. If it is an investment
arrangement then there is much to consider.

Best solution would probably be to discuss your business plan (and share any
corresponding documents) which does not include overly-in-depth specs,
proprietary code/algos, or aspects that differentiates your startup (that he
could recreate with his current company, team, technology, etc.).

Inevitably, as the relationship progresses and becomes better defined, I would
highly recommend some form of NDA/Noncompete (i.e., whether he takes on the
role as either and adviser or investor).

------
JT123
FWIW:

1- No investor will sign an NDA on your pitch.

2- Its not just about Idea. You are a developer with an idea, go build it! and
share it to the world.

~~~
nayefc
It's not an "idea" really. It's a business that needs $400,000 initial
investment :-)

I realised that if he was really interested, he'd probably rather invest in
someone investing it. No NDA it is.

------
smartwater
Good luck getting him to sign it. If you need him more than he needs you, be
prepared for him to decline.

